# Allgemeine Anfängerfragen zum Teichneubau



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Teichneuling und informiere mich nun schon seit einiger Zeit über die Anlage und den Betrieb eines Teiches auf unserem Grundstück. Dabei bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen und von den tollen und fachlich fundierten Inhalten begeistert.

Ich schreibe zunächst mal auf, was ich vorhabe und stelle anschließend ein paar Fragen, die meines Erachtens für alle Interessant sein könnten.

Auf unserem Grunstück (ca. 1300 qm) stehen im vorderen Teil 10 uralte und damit große Eichenbäume. Hinter den Eichenbäumen ist unsere Auffahrt, dahinter soll der neue Teich und dann kommt das Haus. Die Entfernung vom Teich zum ersten Baum sind ca.10 Meter.

Wir möchten am liebsten einen eierlegenden Vollmichsauteich bauen, haben aber inzwichen gelesen, dass das nicht möglich ist. Da wir genug Platz haben, planen wir eine Größe von ca. 12 x 8 Meter.. Wir dachten daran, dass wir einen Teil des Teiches dazu benutzen können, uns mal bei heissen Tagen abzukühlen( ca. 4 x 4Meter, 1,80 bis 2 Meter Tief). Meine Frau möchte unbedingt Fische haben, dabei soll der Teich so naturnah wie möglich wirken. Ebenfalls geplant ist ein Bachlauf.

Nun ein paar Fragen:

Ist es unter den gegebenen Umständen (Bäume) überhaupt sinnvoll, einen Teich zu bauen?

Ab welcher Größe benötigt man eine Baugenehmigung?

Ist es sinnvoll, zuerst mit einem kleinem Teich erste Erfahrungen zu sammeln?

Bei der Lektüre ist mir aufgefallen, dass es scheinbar unterschiedliche Auffassungen bezüglich des Wassers gibt. So habe ich gelesen, dass man auf keinen Fall Leitungswasser nehmen soll, sondern Regenwasser. Selbst vor Brunnenwasser wird gewarnt, das sich in der Tiefe die Schadstoffe angereichert haben können. Kann man das Regenwasser vom Hausdach in den Teich einspeisen, wenn ja, klappt das auch mit den alten Toschiplatten, die evtl. sogar noch Asbest enthalten?

Ich möchte mit so wenig Technik wie möglich auskommen und hab inzwischen viel über die verschiedenen Filtertechniken gelesen. Leider komm ich aber bei so vielen Meinungen nicht so recht weiter, vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes bereits so ein Vorhaben wir ich umgesetzt und kann mir da mal einen Tipp geben.

UVC Algenklärer: hier gehen die Meinungen ja auch gewaltig auseinander. Ist es von der Art des Teiches abhängig, ob so ein UVC Algenklärer benötigt wird? Einige Teichbesitzer schimpfen über die Algenklärer, weil die Mikroorganismen komplett getötet werden. 

Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass teilweise als Unterlage statt Vlies LKW-Planen oder Teppiche verwendet wurden. Vergammeln die nicht mit der Zeit? Hat Vlies eine längere Lebensdauer?

Bin gespannt auf Euro Meinungen.

Viele Grüße


Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Was ich dazu steuern kann ist folgendes:

Ein Schwimmteich ist meines Wissens nicht mit Fischen Praktikabel. Das heist entweder oder. Oder Ihr macht zwei Teiche.
Ein Schwimmteich erfordert große Planung  vorallem im hinblick der Bepflanzung.

Die Bäume müssen nicht unbedingt stören. Die Blätter sollten nur entfernt werden. Entweder mit einem Skimmer oder von Hand.  
UVC Lampen davon halte ich persöhnlich nix zumal es Studien gibt die belegen das es das Wasser auf Dauer (15 Jahre) Radioaktiv macht.

Ob Du Regenwasser oder Wasser aus der Leitung nimst spielt keine so große Rolle. Lediglich solltest Du bei Leitungswasser den Teich 4 Wochen ruhe gönnen damit sich der Biologiche Kreislauf entwickeln kann. Also nicht sofort Fische reinschmeisen.
Bei z.B würde es nicht gehen das mein Dach ein Zinkdach ist. Da ist das Regenwasser doch schon etwas stark belastet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Andreas,

Du kannst keinen besseren Entschluss fassen, als auf Deinem so schön grossen Grundstück einen Teich zu bauen.

Die __ Eichen halte auch ich nicht für ein Problem. Es dürfte sogar nichts ausmachen, wenn sich einiges von dem Eichenlaub im Teich wiederfindet und dort bleibt. In der schlimmsten Zeit wird ein Skimmer kräftig zu rackern haben, aber schon ein Laubschutznetz ... musst Du schauen: Liegt der Teich in der Hauptwindrichtung ?? Wenn nein: Alles halb so wild.

Ab wann eine Baugenehmigung erforderlich ist, weiss ich nicht (lebe in Frankreich). Wenn ich andere Threads richtig in Erinnerung habe, sind Teiche von unter 100 m² in allen Ländern genehmigungsfrei. Wirst also einmal ganz risikolos beim Bauamt anfragen können.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, soll der Teich ja *vor *dem Haus gebaut werden. Ich würde mir da Gedanken um die Sicherung machen. Wenn spielende Kinder in dem nicht umfriedeten Teich ertrinken, wirst Du unglücklich...

Es bringt nichts, zuerst mit einem kleinen Teich zu beginnen. Grosse Teiche sind viel stabiler in ihrer Wasserqualität und einfacher zu unterhalten.

Du kannst jedes Wasser gut oder schlecht reden:

a) Leitungswasser ist gut, der geringe Chlorgehalt verfliegt in kürzester Zeit. Leitungswasser kann relativ viel Phosphat enthalten (Algenfutter). Es sollte nicht zu weich sein. Vor allem aber ist Leitungswasser teuer - oft kann man mit der Feuerwehr oder den Wasserwerken einen Deal für die preisgünstige Erstbefüllung machen.

b) Bei Brunnenwasser kommt es darauf an, ob es Oberflächenwasser ist. Wenn ja, sollte man es auf die enthaltenen Nährstoffe (Nitrate, Phosphate) untersuchen. Brunnenwasser aus der Tiefe ist eigentlich immer gut, oft aber etwas sauerstoffarm. Man sollte es über eine geeignete Vorrichtung in den Teich plätschern lassen. 

c) Regenwasser ist oft sauer und absolut weich (kalkarm). Das ist nicht sehr positiv für das Säurebindungsvermögen, d.h. selbst kleine Mengen an Säure oder Lauge lassen den pH-Wert in die eine oder andere Richtung schlagen. Hinzu kommt, dass jeder teich mit der Zeit immer weiter enthärtet. Regenwasser sollte also aufgekalkt werden (z.B. über Muschelkalk). Vor allem aber kommt es darauf an, woher das Regenwasser stammt: Wird es über Dachrinnen gesammelt, enthält vor allem der erste Guss jede Menge Dünger (Vogelkot, Pollen, Staub, verrottete Pflanzenreste). De erste Teil des regenwassers - bis das Dach richtig abgewaschen ist - gehört also nicht in den Teich. Ist das Dach mit Giften verunreinigt, würde ich vonRegenwasser ganz Abstand nehmen.

Ein Schwimmteich und Fische vertragen sich nicht sonderlich gut: Ein Schwimmteich ist wegen der grossen Bodenfläche, die von Pflanzen und geeignetem Bodenschlamm frei gehalten werden muss, verstärkt auf die Aktivität des Zooplanktons angewiesen. Dieses wiederum wird von den Fischen gnadenlos verspeist. Weiter: Wenn Ihr einen naturnahen Teich wollt, gehören streng genommen keine Fische hinein. In derart kleinen Naturgewässern gibt es keine Fische. Wenn sie dennoch eingeschleppt werden, sterben sie relativ rasch an Inzucht aus. Wichtiger noch: In einem Naturteich spielt die Artenvielfalt bei Fauna und Flora die entscheidende Rolle: Fische aber betrachten alle Lebewesen primär unter Futteraspekten und stehen damit im Widerspruch zu Artenvielfalt. Wer fünf Libellenlarven, eine Kröte und einen Frosch im Teich gesichtet hat, besitzt damit lange noch keinen naturnahen Teich. Natürlich aber wird man immer wieder Kompromisse suchen und finden. Allerdings sind die meisten Gartenteiche so hoffnungslos überbesetzt (zumindest im Laufe der Jahre), dass man selbst bei bestem Willen nicht mehr von einem Naturteich sprechen kann. In meinem Teich in etwa der Grösse wie von Dir geplant befindet sich kein einziger Fisch - allerdings jede Menge Leben.

Bei UVC (und erst recht bei I-tronic und Co.) scheiden sich nun wirklich die Geister. Ein Teich, der sich nur halbwegs in Schuss befindet, hat auch so keine Probleme mit Grünalgen. Und nur gegen Grünalgen (und nicht etwa die viel unangenehmeren Fadenalgen) wirken UVC Vorklärer. Sie töten die Schwebealgen ab (allerdings auch alles andere Zooplanktn, dafür wurden Vorklärer schliesslich zuerst gebaut), wodurch sich die Algen verklumpen und filterbar werden (lebende Grünalgen schlüpfen durch den Filter einfach hindurch). Wenn sie aber mechanisch abgefiltert werden, müssen sie auch SOFORT entfernt werden, da sie sonst die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffe schlagartig wieder freigeben und die nächste Algengeneration füttern. Wichtig ist für mich, dass bereits die Ursachen - zu hoher Nährstoffeintrag ins Gewässer - unterbunden werden. Es soll übrigens so sein, dass UVC Vorklärer in Swimmingpools verboten sind, weil sie zu allergischen Hautreaktionen führen (wie gesagt: Das *soll *so sein). Aus meiner Sicht sind Vorklärer nichts als ein hochprofitables Geschäft mit der Verzweiflung unwissender Teichbesitzer, gestützt auf ein hervorragendes Marketing. Sie müssen im verhältnis zur Pumpe korrekt dimensioniert sein, um überhaupt Wirkung zu zeigen - und jedes Jahr wird eine neue Röhre fällig. WICHTIG: UVC Brenner und Schwimmteiche vertragen sich wegen der Gefahr eines lebensgefählichen elektrischen Schalges ebenfalls nicht !

Wenn Du keine Fische im Teich hast (oder nur sehr wenige mit geringer Belastung für dasGewässer) brauchst Du keinen (Bio-) Filter. Ein Skimmer und/oder ein mechanischer Vorfilter ist jedoch auch für Pflanzenteiche überlegenswert und vermindert den Pflegeaufwand.

Zum Thema Vlies oder Teppichboden (von Planen als *Unterlage *habe ich noch nichts gehört) gibt es reichlich Threads und Postings. Betätige einfach einmal die Suchfunktion. Ich bin überzeugter Anhänger von dicht vernadeltem 900 Gramm Vlies, das soll hier genügen.

Abschliessend noch ein Hinweis: Bei einem Teich Deiner Grösse lohnt sich allemal eine Ufergestaltung nach dem Naturagart-Prinzip. Das bedeutet, dass der Teich selbst extrem nährstoffarm gehalten wird, um ihn herum jedoch - getrennt von einem kleinen Wall, der knapp über die Wasseroberfläche reicht - eine extrem nährstoffreiche Sumpfzone geschaffen wird. Dort wachsen und gedeihen die tollsten Sumpf- und Uferpflanzen. Informationen erhältst Du aus dem Katalog, den Du unter http://naturagart.de anfordern kannst. Ich habe mit diesem Prinzip die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Beste Grüsse aus Sûdfrankreich
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2003)

*Teichbau*

Hallo Andreas, 

wie ich feststellen muß, ist keine bisherige Antwort auf die Wurzeln der __ Eichen eingegangen! Wenn sie - wie du schriebst- sehr alt sind, dann ist die Baumkrone bestimmmt über 15 m breit, damit hast du gewaltiges Wurzelwerk im Umfeld, das beim Teichbau nicht ohne Probleme ist! Kannst du mit einem Bagger arbeiten? Bei der Größe kommen ca. 50 m³ Aushub zusammen, die auch irgendwo hin müssen!
Wie du in meinem Album sehen kannst, habe ich da einige Erfahrung.
Das Eichenlaub- wie auch die __ Kastanie- hat sehr viel Gerbsäure und verrottet langsam. Um mit einem Netz die Unmegen Laub abzufangen mußt du eine stabile Konstruktion über dem Teich anbringen, um ein Zusammensinken des Laubfangnetzes zu verhindern.
Zum Baden: wir haben vielleicht insgesamt 20 Tage im Jahr, wo du in den Teich gehst. Den Rest des Jahres ist er unbelastet von Menschenkindern.
In meinem Teich sind 4 __ Graskarpfen, die alles Grünzeug , Laub, Pflanzen wegfressen (bis auf die Seerosen) und ich benötige keine Technik, Chemikalien oder Elektrizität, um den Teich sauber zu halten. (Mein Teich entspricht deiner Vorstellungsgröße, ist nur erheblich tiefer).
Du kannst mich gerne anmailen, wenn du mehr wissen willst.

Viel Spaß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2003)

Hmmm, __ Eichen sind Pfahlwurzler, bei einer derartigen Entfernung vom Teich besteht wohl überhaupt keine Gefahr.

Richtig ist sicher die Anmerkung mit der Gerbsäure. Deshalb haben viele Leute (und Bernd Kaufmann empfiehlt das sogar ganz ausdrücklich) überhaupt nichts gegen Eichenlaub im Teich. Nur im Übermass sollte es per Skimmer und ggf. Bodenreinigung entfernt werden. Ein Netz würde ich (für wenige Wochen im Jahr) nur für notwendig erachten, wenn der Teich in der Hauptwindrichtung liegt.

Zum Badeteich: Kommt darauf an, was man will: Soll es ein Naturteich werden, in den man nur ab und an einmal einsteigt ? Darf auch der Schwimmbereich mit Unterwasserpflanzen und Schlick/Schlamm bedeckt sein ? Dann pflichte ich Dir bei. Wenn aber die Schwimmzone frei gehalten und möglichst keinerlei Bewuchs und Sediment aufweisen werden soll, werden Fische, die systematisch das Zooplankton fressen, durchaus kritisch. Das ist, denke ich, eine so allgemein verbreitete Überzeugung, dass ich ich auf eine nähere Begründung verzichte.

Vielleicht noch einmal zum Thema Fische im Naturteich. Wer wirklich einen Naturteich will, legt Wert auf einen möglichst vielfältigen Bestand an Libelle, Fröschen, Molchen, __ Spinnen, Käfern, __ Wanzen. Und auf Wasserflöhe, Mikrofauna und alles, was den Teich möglichst ohne menschlichen Eingriff gesund und stabil hält. Das ist mit Fischen nicht zu realisieren. Es gibt keine wirklichen Firedfische, die harmlos und nützlich an Algen nagen. Alle Fische (selbst __ Moderlieschen) gehen auf die Brut und das Zooplankton und enden letztlich in einer tierischen Monokultur - Fische und sonst nichts. Wer begrenzt denn wirklich und konsequent seinen Fischbestand ? Und gar in einem 100 m² Teich mit unendlichen Versteckmöglichkeiten und grossen Bereichen, die man gar nicht erst erreichen kann ? Niemand. Wenn gesagt wird, dass der Bestand an Fischen gerade so gross wird, wie der Teich ihn ernähren kann, bedeutet das, dass gerade alles Fressbare weggefressen wird. Alle Kompromisse sind aus meiner Sicht zwar vollkommen verständlich, aber letztlich nichts als tendenziell faule Kompromisse. da kann man reden und argumentieren, so viel man will. In wirklich natürlichen Gewässern dieser Grösse gibt es keine Fische - ausser vielleicht als Unfall der Natur. Jeder, der einen Teich anlegt, sollte sich vor allem klar werden, was er anstrebt: Einen Teich so nahe wie möglich an der Natur oder ein besseres Aquarium.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: So, nun warte ich erst einmal ab, ob sich Andreas überhaupt noch einmal meldet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2003)

*Baumwurzeln*

Nochmals zur Eiche:
Die Wurzeln haben unterschiedliche Funktionen: Haar- u. Feinwurzeln.
In der Humusschicht bis max. 40 cm sind die Haar- u. Feinwurzeln über den ganzen Kronenbereich ( Kronentraufe ) verteilt. Dieser oberste Wurzelhorizont ist von grösster Wichtigkeit.
So nachzulesen unter: __ Eichen, Baumwurzeln.
Ich muß ja nicht mit der Schaufel/ dem Spaten arbeiten, soll ein Hinweis darauf sein, was auf einen zukommen wird.

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2003)

Hallo HOS,

dann habe ich Dich falsch verstanden. Nämlich so, dass diese Wurzeln die Folie beschädigen könnten. Klar, mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2003)

*Moin Moin*

Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die doch sehr ausführlichen und schnellen Antworten, da hatte ich gar nicht mit gerechnet, deshalb erst jetzt meine Antwort.
Mein Entschluß: Grundsätzlich werde ich einen Teich bauen, wohl auch in der geplanten Größe.

Ich denke, daß ich den Aushub von einem Bagger oder Minibagger machen lasse. Scheinbar sind die großen Bäume nicht das Problem und der Aushub wird für einen Wall und den Bachlauf verwendet. 

Wir hatten ursprünglich über einen Schwimmteich nachgedacht, aber da wir im hohen Norden leben, lohnt sich das wohl kaum (wenn man diesen Sommer mal außer Acht läßt). Das Schwimmen wollen wir aber nicht ganz streichen, sondern es geht uns darum, an den paar schönen Tagen im Jahr auch mal in Wasser zu gehen und uns zu erfrischen. Das sollte doch möglich sein?

Naturnahe Teiche: Hier scheinen doch einige sehr strenge Maßstäbe zu setzen. Kann denn ein Teich meiner geplanten Größe bei richtiger Anlage nicht beides enthalten?

Beim Wasser habe ich also gelernt, daß ich vor dem Füllen eine Wasserprobe vom Grundwasser und vom Leitungswasser für eine Entscheiung brauche, Regenwasser entfällt.

Bei der Technik für die Filterung komm ich immer noch nicht richtig weiter. Gestaltet man erst einmal den Teich, bepflanzt ihn und wartet ob, wie sich das Wasser entwickelt um dann die entsprechende Technik zu kaufen? 

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Andreas,

mein Teich ist ca. 30 bis 35 Quadratmeter groß. Da ich von Anfang an nicht vor hatte, sehr viele Pflanzen reinzusetzen, hab ich mir als erstes einen Filter angeschafft. Ich wollte damit auch sicher stellen, daß ich von Anfang an klares Wasser habe, was auch diesen Sommer geklappt hat.

Aber wie Du auch schon erkannt hast, bzgl. der Filterung eines Teiches gibt es ziemlich unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Ich denke, Du solltest Dir schon Gedanken darüber machen, ob Du ihn nur mit Natur oder nur mit Technik oder eben mit beidem klar halten willst. Die Beantwortung dieser Frage beeinflußt ja auch den Bau und die Form des Teiches.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2003)

*Re: Moin Moin*

Hallo Andreas,



> Wir hatten ursprünglich über einen Schwimmteich nachgedacht, aber da wir im hohen Norden leben, lohnt sich das wohl kaum (wenn man diesen Sommer mal außer Acht läßt). Das Schwimmen wollen wir aber nicht ganz streichen, sondern es geht uns darum, an den paar schönen Tagen im Jahr auch mal in Wasser zu gehen und uns zu erfrischen. Das sollte doch möglich sein?
> 
> Naturnahe Teiche: Hier scheinen doch einige sehr strenge Maßstäbe zu setzen. Kann denn ein Teich meiner geplanten Größe bei richtiger Anlage nicht beides enthalten?



Das ist eben das Problem, wenn man zu missionarisch schreibt (ich denke, ich war da zu missionarisch   ). Im Grunde reduziert es sich bei Dir auf die einfache Frage: "Will ich einen "echten" Naturteich oder gehe ich Kompromisse ein, um mich an Fischen erfreuen zu können ?" Das ist eine Entscheidung, die Du ganz persönlich treffen musst. Was geschieht, wenn Fische eingesetzt werden, dürfte ja jetzt ziemlich klar sein. Du kannst das alles noch über die Art der eingesetzten Fische und deren Bestand über die Jahre hinweg steuern. Je mehr, grösser, verfressener die Fische, desto gravierender sind die Auswirkungen. Beachte bitte: Gängige Faustregeln (X cm oder Y Gramm Fisch pro 1000 ltr Wasser) geben oft einen gerade noch verträglichen Maximalbesatz an, den Du bei weitem nicht anstreben solltest. Wenn Du den Teich nur zur Abkühlung an heissen Tagen nutzen willst (und nicht als ausgesprochenen Schwimmteich), beeinflusst das das Konzept kaum. Du solltest aber unbedingt auf einen bequemen Ein- und Ausstieg achten sowie auf einen Bereich im Teich, der keinen schlammigen Untergrund besitzt und dort auch nicht von Unterwasserpflanzen zugewuchert wird. Denn das wird ganz schnell als unangenehm empfunden - und aufgewühlter Schlamm bringt die dort lose eingelagerten Nährstoffe wieder ins Wasser. Bei der Grösse des geplanten Teichs sollte es mit geringem Aufwand möglich sein, einen solchen Bereich zum Abkühlen mit geringem Aufwand zu realisieren.



> Beim Wasser habe ich also gelernt, daß ich vor dem Füllen eine Wasserprobe vom Grundwasser und vom Leitungswasser für eine Entscheiung brauche, Regenwasser entfällt.



Wenn ich so verstanden worden bin, dass ich Regenwasser verteufele, so tut mir das leid - war nicht meine Absicht. Regenwasser hat auch durchaus Vorteile (neben dem Umstand, dass es umsonst ist, ist es auch leicht sauer, was bei kontinuierlich steigendem pH-Wert durchaus wünschenswert ist). Generell sollte man aber dafür sorgen, Regenwasser nur bei ergiebigen Regenfällen in den Teich oder die Zisterne zu füllen und zuerst einmal das Dach abwaschen zu lassen und die Dachrinne von Ablagerungen frei zu halten. Speziell bei Dir hatte ich aber den Eindruck, dass da auch bei sauberem Dach und geeignetem Material der Dachrinne belastetes Wasser in den Teich gelangen würde. Und das sollte man vermeiden, zumal ergiebige Regenfälle, die das Dach zuerst einmal reinigen und dann immer noch genug Wasser liefern, im Sommer ja auch nicht allzu häufig sind.

Leitungswasser und Brunnenwasser kannst Du gut mit den überall erhältlichen Tröpfchentests messen (wirklich am besten selbst machen, da der Transport des Probewassers dessen Qualität bereits erheblich verschlechtert). Ich würde das in Frage kommende Wasser auf den pH-Wert, die Karbonathärte (KH), Nitrat, Phosphat und Eisen untersuchen. Wie viel die dafür erforderlichen Tests kosten kann ich nicht sagen, weil die Tests hier in Frankreich zu unverschämt hohen Preisen verscherbelt werden. Gut ist es, wenn Du in einem Laden kaufen kannst, bei dem man einen relativ raschen Warenumschlag vermuten kann - dann ist die Gefahr gering, uralte Testreagenzien zu kaufen, die das Ergebnis verfälschen können.



> Bei der Technik für die Filterung komm ich immer noch nicht richtig weiter. Gestaltet man erst einmal den Teich, bepflanzt ihn und wartet ob, wie sich das Wasser entwickelt um dann die entsprechende Technik zu kaufen?



Zum Filter habe ich nicht viel geschrieben, weil ich mich da wirklich nicht zu den Experten zähle. In jedem Falle brauchst Du einen Filter nur, wenn Du so viele Fische halten willst, dass Dein grosser Teich Unterstützung benötigt. Da Du Fische nur gemässigt einsetzen willst und dann auch noch solche, die das Gewässer nicht stark verschmutzen, würde ich an Deiner Stelle zwar am Anfang noch keinen Filter kaufen, die erforderlichen Grundentscheidungen (es empfiehlt sich später vielleicht doch eine Schwerkraftanlage, die eine Foliendurchführung erfordert) zu treffen und die technischen Voraussetzungen (Foliendurchführung, Schlauch) dafür zu schaffen. Das kostet nicht viel mehr (oder gar nichts, wenn Du ohnehin einen Bachlauf anlegen willst), ist aber beim Teichbau einfacher zu realisieren als später. Dann würde ich ab und an die Wasserwerte messen. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass es der Teich nicht alleine schafft, kannst Du einen Filter ohne grossen Aufwand installieren (den Platz für einen Filter solltest Du deshalb auch schon einmal grob festlegen, um Dir für später nichts zu verbauen). Ich persönlich habe allerdings auch schon bei meinem Pflanzenteich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Skimmer eine sehr gute Einrichtung ist (insbesondere bei Laubfall, Pollenflug, überhand nehmender __ Entengrütze und aufschwimmenden Algenpolstern). Lies Dir dazu vielleicht auch einmal den Fachbeitrag durch. Ich selbst habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Oase Standskimmer gemacht, Susanne mit dem Kastenskimmer (beachte ihren Trick beim Einbau !) - und Jürgen-B hat einen Skimmer selbst gebaut, den ich für die beste Lösung halte. Ein Skimmer setzt nicht zwangsläufig einen Biofilter oder Grobfilter voraus - man bekommt ohne eben nur nicht die kleinen Teilchen (Pollen und sonstiges Kleinmaterial) heraus. Es ist aber schon viel gewonnen, wenn man die groben Verunreinigungen abfängt. Hilft nix - musst relativ viel lesen und fragen - ich würde an die Umsetzung ohnehin nicht vor dem kommenden Frühjahr gehen.

Ich würde speziell für Deinen Teich *keinen *UVC-Vorklärer empfehlen (bin sowieso kein Freund davon, aber speziell bei Dir wirkt er leicht kontraproduktiv). Wenn Du eine nennenswerte freie Wasserfläche ohne grossartigen Bodenschlamm erhalten willst, brauchst Du die Unterstützung des Zooplanktons (Einzeller und ¨sonstiges getier, das sich von Schwebealgen ernährt). Das wird durch UVC in ausreichender Strahlungsintensität mit Sicherheit geschädigt.

Was auch immer Dir noch empfohlen werden mag: Einen weiteren Pflanzenfilter wirst Du bei Deinem Teichkonzept nicht benötigen, es geht nur um die Frage Vorfilter/Biofilter ja oder nein.

Ganz nebenbei: Ich bin vom Badeteich von mcerb/Wolfgang begeistert (siehe Uservorstellung "Unser Badeteich"). Vielleicht schickst Du ihm eine Mail oder PN. Er wird sicher mit einigen guten Ratschlägen konkrete Bauunterstützung geben können.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Stephan,

nochmal vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Infos - echt super. Werde Deinen Rat natürlich folgen und weitere Infos sammeln. 

Letzte Frage: warum erst im Frühjahr anfangen? Ich hatte gelesen, daß jede Jahreszeit ausser Winter geeignet ist.

Wenn ich loslege, werde ich Fotos vom Fortschritt zeigen.

Bis dann

Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Andreas,

absolut richtig: Jede Jahreszeit ausser Winter ist geeignet. Ich darf aber zwei Dinge vielleicht zu bedenken geben: 

Es macht wenig Sinn, einen Teich zu bauen, wenn man keine Pflanzen einsetzen kann. Der Verkauf von Wasserpflanzen wird jetzt schon weniger, es kann ziemlich eng werden - je nachdem, wieviel Zeit Du noch benötigst bis es heisst "Wasser marsch !". Ohne Pflanzen bekommst Du im kommenden Frühjahr eine herrliche Sauerei in Grün. Ich schlage deshalb vor, den Teich nur dann noch in diesem Jahr anzugehen, wenn Du garantiert auch noch Pflanzen bekommst.

Ein so grosser Teich lässt sich nicht so einfach wieder zuwerfen, wenn etwas schiefgeht. Wenn eine Schwimmzone geplat ist sollte man auch wirklich genau wissen, was man tut. Das setzt normalerweise eine erheblich längere Planung voraus. Ich habe gelernt, dass sich eine ausgiebige Planungs- und Konzeptphase hinterher mehr als reichlich bezahlt macht. Wir können hier zwar den einen oder anderen Hinweis geben, das Wissen muss aber letztlich bei Dir und niemandem sonst vorhanden sein. Ich will Dir jetzt nicht auf die Füsse treten, aber ich habe den Eindruck, als solltest Du bis zum Beginn des Aushubes noch einiges hinzulernen und den Markt und seine Preise kennenlernen. Dadurch wird es nochmal einiges später im Jahr. Was hilft Dir ein frisch angelegter Teich, der sofort in Winterschlaf verfällt (das kannst Du schon ab September/Oktober feststellen), haufenweise Laub einsammelt und den Winter über dann liegenbleibt ? Einmal unabhängig davon, dass sicher einige Pflanzen mehr eingehen werden, als wenn Du sie im Frühjahr kaufst: Du hast richtig Zeit, Dir Gadanken zu machen und beginnst ganz anders, als wenn Du jetzt noch schnell loslegst (auch wenn ich einen solchen Wunsch nur allzu gut nachvollziehen kann).

Wie dem auch sei, muss jeder für sich entscheiden: Hast Du Dir schon einmal den Fachbeitrag "Vor dem ersten Spatenstich" durchgelesen, und bist Du sicher, alles drauf zu haben (obwohl es da noch nicht einmal um Schwimmteiche geht - das Spezialwissen kommt on top) ? Hat Dir Werner Wallner (oder welche Wassergärtnerei auch immer) versichert, dass er/sie Mitte September und danach noch liefern kann ? Wenn ja: Dann los !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

